# Mailbox mod on pellet pooper



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

Just wondering if the mailbox mod is only to reduce heat or will it also help with removing bad smoke from entering the smoke chamber.  I did a cold smoke test on my pellet pooper and feel the smoke was mostly bad smoke and not the thin blue ribbon we want, temps were fine it stayed below 70 the entire time but I’m going to be having some bacon come out of cure soon and last thing I want to do is wreck that.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2020)

It will clean up the smoke some, are you using amnps tray or tube, is your pellet smoker running, not sure but I think if it's not running I'm not sure you'll get a good enough draft to keep the smoke clean. I'm sure someone with more experience will be around.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2020)

Where are you planning on connecting the duct?


----------



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Where are you planning on connecting the duct?


My smoker has a block off plate for the addition of a cold box I actually documented my cold smoke and will ad the pics and videos here.

Edit: ugh I deleted them thinking nobody wants to see this


----------



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> It will clean up the smoke some, are you using amnps tray or tube, is your pellet smoker running, not sure but I think if it's not running I'm not sure you'll get a good enough draft to keep the smoke clean. I'm sure someone with more experience will be around.


Using a tube and dust smoker is just a box not even plugged in.


----------



## bregent (Dec 2, 2020)

I would use the mailbox mod.  A tube or tray sitting in the smoker does not provide enough draft for good movement of smoke, and a long tube from the mailbox also helps cleanup the smoke.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 2, 2020)

If your pellet has a fan only option it may burn in there, otherwise a heat draw  will probably be needed.


----------



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> If your pellet has a fan only option it may burn in there, otherwise a heat draw  will probably be needed.


Unfortunately the fan will only run stand alone for a short time and lowest temp is 180 maybe I’ll do the lightbulb in the top corner to create a heat draw


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> If your pellet has a fan only option it may burn in there, otherwise a heat draw  will probably be needed.


Is there a pellet smoker without a fan?


----------



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

imhungrymk said:


> Is there a pellet smoker without a fan?


They all have fans but idk if they will all run with the fan only going


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2020)

00nothing said:


> Using a tube and dust smoker is just a box not even plugged in.


maybe you could prop the lid open a little to get more air circulation, just a thought.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2020)

I use a tube in my pellet smoker with it turned off to cold smoke. Haven't had anything turn out bad yet. Like Jim said prop the door open a crack and that will help create a draft


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2020)

00nothing said:


> Just wondering if the mailbox mod is only to reduce heat or will it also help with removing bad smoke from entering the smoke chamber.  I did a cold smoke test on my pellet pooper and feel the smoke was mostly bad smoke and not the thin blue ribbon we want, temps were fine it stayed below 70 the entire time but I’m going to be having some bacon come out of cure soon and last thing I want to do is wreck that.



Hi there and welcome!

I use a mailbox mod with my MES smoker for cold smoking the few times a year it gets cold enough in TX.
Honestly the mailbox mod wont really save you from bad smoke even with the AMNPS.  The issue is airflow so smoke gets stale.

Some  MES electric smoker guys just put a little personal fan blowing sideways over the top of the vent and that draft causes the air to circulate and suck out of the smoker keeping the smoke going and never lingering to get stale.

I built a little cold smoking draft fan contraption to fix my cold smoke stale smoke problem.
It's basically a tube made of cardobard and a 12V computer fan I spliced into an unused 12v plug.  The fan is angled up from the outside of the cardboad tube to blow air up the tube which sucks air/smoke up and out of my MES forcing a draft :)

I just set it over the MES vent hole at the top of my smoker and it drafts the smoke and air out, fixing any/all stale lingering smoke issues while cold smoking :)

Here is what it looks like:


----------



## 00nothing (Dec 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I use a mailbox mod with my MES smoker for cold smoking the few times a year it gets cold enough in TX.
> Honestly the mailbox mod wont really save you from bad smoke even with the AMNPS.  The issue is airflow so smoke gets stale.
> ...


This is perfect I could literally make this in my sleep and requires no purchases whatsoever we are at -1 Celsius right this second here in my part of Ontario.  There is a good chance I’ll be smoking well below zero so the tube keeping the smoker at a reasonable 50 or so degrees is a good thing or I may be just freezing the bacon instead of smoking it


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2020)

00nothing said:


> This is perfect I could literally make this in my sleep and requires no purchases whatsoever we are at -1 Celsius right this second here in my part of Ontario.  There is a good chance I’ll be smoking well below zero so the tube keeping the smoker at a reasonable 50 or so degrees is a good thing or I may be just freezing the bacon instead of smoking it



hahah nice!
Yeah you are good to go then.  If the heat from the AMNPS didnt cause a draft something like my contraption would do the trick no matter what :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2020)

You can go to Home Depot & get a large cardboard box from a stove or even a fridge. Put some racks in it & an AMNPS tray with dust in it & cold smoke anything you want!
Al


----------

